
Vesper for iOS is Open Source - archagon
http://inessential.com/2016/12/21/vesper_open_source_3_the_ios_app
======
archagon
GitHub link:
[https://github.com/brentsimmons/Vesper](https://github.com/brentsimmons/Vesper)

A huge kudos to Brent Simmons for putting this up! While large parts of the
codebase might be antiquated, it's still fantastic that people can freely
learn and benefit from the years of work that went into this app. I wish more
companies did this when sunsetting their products.

